# Firebase - Data sharing settings



## jabaduu (15. Mrz 2019)

Ich habe gerade die Meldung bekommen:
You need to choose data sharing settings for this project

Ich lese das durch und kriege Angst. was bedeutet das? Kann man da rechtlich Probleme bekommen? Für ein privates Project?


----------



## jabaduu (15. Mrz 2019)

*Privacy policy requirements for Firebase Analytics*
The Firebase Analytics terms of service say the following:

“_You must post a Privacy Policy and that Privacy Policy must provide notice of Your use of cookies, identifiers for mobile devices (e.g., Android Advertising Identifier or Advertising Identifier for iOS) or similar technology that are used to collect data. You must disclose the use of the Service, and how it collects and processes data. This can be done by displaying a prominent link to the site “How Google uses data when you use our partners’ sites or apps”, (located at __How Google uses data when you use our partners’ sites or apps__, or any other URL Google may provide from time to time) (…)_” 

and the Firebase Analytics Use Policy adds:

_“You are required to notify your App Users by disclosing the following information:_


_The Firebase Analytics features you have implemented._
_How you and third-party vendors use first-party cookies, or other first-party identifiers, and third-party cookies and similar technologies, such as identifiers for mobile devices (including Android Advertising ID and Advertising Identifier for iOS), or other third-party identifiers, together._
_How App Users can opt-out of the Firebase Analytics features you use, including through applicable device settings, such as the device advertising settings for mobile apps, or any other available means.” _


----------



## jabaduu (15. Mrz 2019)

Die App soll nur von mir un noch einer Person benutzt werden. Ich stehe völlig auf dem Schlauch


----------



## jabaduu (15. Mrz 2019)

*Permanently deactivate collection*
If you need to deactivate Analytics collection permanently in a version of your app, set firebase_analytics_collection_deactivated to true in your app's AndroidManifest.xml in the application tag. For example:
<meta-data android:name="firebase_analytics_collection_deactivated" android:value="true" />

Wenn ich das tue, bin ich dann auf der sicheren Seite?


----------



## mihe7 (15. Mrz 2019)

Grundsätzlich: Rechtsberatung gibts beim Anwalt. 



jabaduu hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das tue, bin ich dann auf der sicheren Seite?


Der war nicht schlecht. Auf der sicheren Seite bist Du heute nie. Der DSGVO (u. a.) sei Dank. Aufgrund dieser müsstest Du die andere Person theoretisch sowieso von allen möglichen Dingen unterrichten.


----------



## jabaduu (15. Mrz 2019)

Also die andere Person lebt mit mir zusammen, also von allen Dingen unterrichten ist kein Problem.


----------



## jabaduu (15. Mrz 2019)

Wenn ich die App nur auf meinem und auf seinem Smartphone installiere, barcuhe ich dann trotzdem Rechtsberatung?
Oder ist es dann nicht unsere privatsache? Das würde ich gerne wissen.


----------



## mihe7 (16. Mrz 2019)

Zum Thema Rechtsberatung: natürlich nicht. Du legst ja Deinem Partner auch keine Datenschutzerklärung vor, weil Du seine Telefonnummer in Deinem Handy speicherst.

Bei diesen ganzen Geschichten geht es darum, dass Du die Rechte Dritter wahrst. Das können Persönlichkeitsrechte sein (zwischen Dir und Deinem Partner sollte das ja wohl geklärt sein) oder z. B. Lizenzrechte (verwendete Dienste, Libs, usw.)


----------



## jabaduu (16. Mrz 2019)

Also wenn ich die App nicht auf Google Play hochlade, und nur wir beide die benutzen, dann ist es ok ja?


----------



## jabaduu (16. Mrz 2019)

auch mit firebase database?


----------



## mihe7 (16. Mrz 2019)

Keine Ahnung; ich kenne die Bedingungen von Firebase nicht.


----------



## Thallius (16. Mrz 2019)

Um was für Daten geht es überhaupt. Wenn es keine persönlichen Daten sind und kein Bezug zu einer Person hergestellt werden kann, dann ist es völlig wurscht. Kochrezepte oder Einkaufslisten kannst du speichern wann und wo du willst, solange nicht dabei steht wer sie kochen oder einkaufen soll...


----------



## mihe7 (16. Mrz 2019)

Konkret ging es um Firebase Analytics (zum Sammeln personenbezogener Daten).


----------



## Xyz1 (16. Mrz 2019)

@jabaduu Solange hier kein Advokat mit liest/schreibt, wird dir keiner deine Fragen beantworten können. Und *afaik* sogar dann wäre eine "Beratung" keine richtige Beratung.

Mitunter deswegen versuche ich auch gar nicht zu beraten.


----------

